# Salivary cyst???? Picture added



## MAW

I have a ten week old doeling that I believe may have a salivary cyst. I found a diagram online and it is sitting in the correct location for this type of cyst. This lump is sitting just about half way between the back of her jaw and her mouth, on her jaw line. This came up overnight. My entire herd was tested for CL this year and were all negative. My question is, will this go away on it's own? Is there anything I can do to get it to go down? I've read not to lance a salivary cyst. Can anyone tell me what I can expect if this is indeed a salivary cyst?

Edit:
Has anyone else had an expeirence with this?


----------



## packhillboers

*Re: Salivary cyst????*

Oh my. Well if it came up overnight.. probably isnt CL. I had a doe with a sticker problem. I also found that she has been eating the heads off of these dry stickers and had some lodged in her lips and gums. I think also it was in her cud area. I pulled a lot of these things out. Try checking the inside of her cheek to see if she doesnt have a sticker in her cud area or some retained pokey cud stuff. Just may not be a salivary cyst, but if it is.. try giving her some raw fresh lemon peels. I have read this helps break up a calicified stone or a clog. Don't know what else to say .. but I did have this issue on one doe too and it wasnt CL. It went away.


----------



## MAW

*Re: Salivary cyst????*

Thanks, I'll get hubby to help hold her and I'll take a look along her gum line to see if she could have a sticker or something in there. I think 10 weeks would be too young to see cysts from CL anyway, wouldn't it?


----------



## caprine crazy

No I had a 2 1/2 month old doe that broke out with CL. I believe that CL can be transferred in utero.


----------



## liz

If you can get a better pic to post it would help determine wether this is a cyst or a milk goiter....a goiter sits where that lump is too.


----------



## packhillboers

Well now that I see the photo.. it doesnt look what I thot it would. This is not a sticker place. Hmmm.. the photo is blurry. What do you think of it being 'bottle jaw' worm issue? Well, it could be a salivary cyst.


----------



## packhillboers

Yes, Liz, I wondered about milk goiter too. Wonder if it is more under her neck?


----------



## ThreeHavens

It sounds like a milk goiter to me. Does it look like the picture I attached? If so, it's probably a milk goiter and nothing to worry about. Means momma's milk is rich (=


----------



## MAW

I'll go look at the other pictures I've taken. It isn't as far back on the jaw as the photo that you have, it almost sits strait down below the eye.


----------



## MAW

Do these pictures help I know it's not a good angle but from the side pictures you can't tell that there is anything there.


----------



## MAW

I could describe it a little better. It is about the size of a pencil eraser, but more flat in heigth. it sits right on the flatness of the jawbone and has no swelling under the jaw at all. I have a vet visit set up for Friday afternoon. The person that had a deposit on this doe backed out of the purchase when I told her what I found. I'm just curious what it is. I will be very surprised if it is CL but I'll have it checked out just to be sure.


----------



## liz

She could be "packing cud" too, I'm thinking though that with the description you gave that she might even have a thorn....sorry you lost a sale but I think that testing to be sure would be in order.


----------



## MAW

Thanks everyone, We'll see the vet Friday, and go from there. Everyone tested negative in January of this year for CL, but we will test her if we need to.


----------



## mtmom75

I don't think it would be right on her jawbone like that if it had anything to do with her cud. It looks more like a salivary cyst location to me, but I've never seen one personally, only seen pictures, so I'm not sure. I hope the vet can tell you what it is. Good luck!


----------



## KW Farms

Hmm....doesn't look like a milk goiter or CL. I have no experience with syliva cysts. What about a sting or bite?


----------



## myfainters

I have a doe with a salivary cyst. When you push on it....the saliva will empty out and it goes flat for a few minutes until it fills back in again. She looks like she has a large marble on her jaw. (She has been tested negative for CL and vet confirmed that it is in fact a salivary cyst)


----------



## MAW

I thought about a sting or bite too Kylee. The picture makes it look larger than it is, it's about the size of a pencil eraser, but not as tall. Her vet appointment is today at 3:00pm, I'll post when I get back with what we find out. This doesn't empty if you push on it. She acts as if it is tender. It is as hard as a rock and if changing size at all it's getting smaller. But that could be wishful thinking  Maybe a blocked tear duct?


----------



## toth boer goats

:hug: ray:


----------



## MAW

Ok, we are back from the vets. He could move this little knot up and down her jawbone but not from side to side. He believes the salivary gland is involved. He thinks that it is ether truama or a plugged salivary gland. Cheat grass being at the top of his suspicions. He said that if it's cheat grass it will probably fester. He said that it could be a salivary gland cyst as well, but was leaning more towards trama or blockage.I wanted him to asperate it with a needle and send a sample in just to be sure it's not CL. He said CL was at the bottom of his list as far as possibilities. He wants me to just watch it. I told him if it got bigger or soft I was going to bring her back and he could lance it and send a sample in. He smiled and said OK  I wanted to know for sure what it was so I'm kind of bummed about not knowing for sure. But I do trust this vet, he works with sheep and goats both out on the field.


----------



## MAW

Good news!! That little knot is almost gone. Called hubby out to feel it too just to make sure I wasn't imaging things. He felt and said "it's almost gone" I'm thinking that the vet had it right probably a blow from another kid on that salivary gland. Her brother has horns so that's not too surprising.


----------



## liz

Great news! Good to hear that it's a knot and not an abcess!


----------



## packhillboers

That is good news. I am glad it has gone down. It may just have been a clogged salivary gland.


----------



## MAW

Thanks guys  I'm so glad this turned out to be nothing. I always seem to fear the worst. I knew that it was sitting in the area of the salivary gland, but the fear of an absess still worried me enough to have her looked at.


----------



## toth boer goats

:hug:


----------



## MAW

*Re: Salivary cyst???? Picture added Update*

Well the knot on Bella's jaw slowly enlarged again so I took her back to the vet. He tried to aspirate it but couldn't get anything out of it, so we made the decission to put her under and take it off. Bella came through the surgury just fine. The lump was a solid mass of tissue, no puss or abcess. We had it sent off to the lab to find out exactly what this was. My vet is a little stumped on this one.


----------



## nubians2

Sorry to hear you are going thru this. I hope everything turns out good.


----------



## MAW

Thanks, I'm actually relieved that it is off now and we can find out what it is for sure.


----------



## MAW

I got the results back from my vet this morning. The lump he removed was chronic inflamation, no cancer, virus or infectous agents. :leap: :leap: It was probably a sticker or cheat grass. But it didn't fester, instead it incapsulated it and just sat there. So after a vet bill that was much larger than what I will ever get for this doe, I at least know what it is.


----------



## liz

:hi5: Great to know that all came back in a good way!!


----------



## MAW

Thanks Liz :hi5:


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh

Wonder if this could possibly be what's going on with my doeling. Hmm, it looks to be the same location but the one mine has is much larger.


----------

